# Stage 4.25 conversion- parts wanted- Injectors/intakes/downpipes/exhaust system



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

Looking to go 4.25, need:
1000/1050cc injectors 
Intakes
Downpipes
Not fussed on exhaust- what you got?

Thanks


----------



## Saqawr1 (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------

